# Ankona



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Talked with Mel today and was told my SUV should be complete within a week. If anyone is around the shop some pics would be nice. The boat is a guide green and white 17 footer powered by a 30 Tohatsu with a trim unit.

Looking forward to the skiff.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Like I said, if anybody is stopping by the shop, snap some pics of the skiff if possible.

Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Love the guide green


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

> Talked with Mel today and was told my SUV should be complete within a week.  If anyone is around the shop some pics would be nice.  The boat is a guide green and white 17 footer powered by a 30 Tohatsu with a trim unit.
> 
> Looking forward to the skiff.


Getting there...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet looking skiff!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

your trolling motor is on it now!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a nice color combo.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Really nice looking skiff there! Love the color combo!


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks good man....I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Picked up my SUV Thursday on marathon trip from SC.  
Guide green/white lid
30 Tohatsu with a Strongarm to be delivered
12 gallon fixed fuel tank
Millinia stereo w/ mp3 input
PT-35 Trim unit
Trolling motor w/ qrb
























Stopped to fuel up and noticed the how roller had come un bolted and one of the ears had been lost somewhere on 95.  Quick stop by Lowes and we were back on the road. Mel's said he was sending me one to replace it with.  Got lucky!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweet boat. I like that color combo. Question.... what is that red wire laying on the console?


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Mp3


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

welcome to the family! love that color combo


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome looking ride!


----------

